

Sorry, Dropbox, I still don't trust you - ilamont
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/bott/sorry-dropbox-i-still-dont-trust-you/4173

======
FluidDjango
I certainly would like to see some more complete disclosure from dropbox to
explain what's behind the experiences the Ed Bott relates.

